# I guess ill make one too!



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Name: Usarise (pronounced Ooh-suh-rye-zuh)
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Species: Hyena
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 160lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark brown fur all over with an orangish tint near the paws.
- Markings: white stripes going down ribcage
- Eye color: Sky Blue
- Other features: Tail is cut at the end.
Behavior and Personality: He is nice to his friends and hateful to his enemies. Loves doing things purely because he can and hates when others exercise that same right.

Skills: The Dark Arts. Espicially Necromancy, Shadow magic, curses, and fire spells.
Weaknesses: He is weak to logic, people with higher power, weirdos, and the sun.

Likes: Exercising free speech. 
Dislikes: Other people using their rights or disagreeing.
History: Born in an undisclosed location, Usarise has survived by living a life a wealth and luxury.


Clothing/Personal Style: Dark leather robes with human faces stitched into the fabric. Carries a staff covered in bones. / Or just a short black cloak.
Picture: N/A

Goal: To rule the world.
Profession: Necromancer/Dark Mage
Personal quote: "WRONG!"
Theme song: Bow Down - Born of Osiris
Birthdate: Feb 11
Star sign: Aquarius

Favorite food: Flesh of the weak and penguins.  I have developed a hunger for them... and pandas.
Favorite drink: Blood of his enemies.
Favorite location: Antactica.
Favorite weather: Stormy.
Favorite color: Clear

Least liked food: None. all food is good
Least liked drink: Tea. can't stand it.
Least liked location: Crowded places
Least liked weather: Hot and sunny. espicially if its humid

Favorite person: My girlfriend
Least liked person: Surgat (don't know him too well so idk anything other than him yelling at me)
Friends: Everyone!
Relations: Dating a non-fur
Enemies: All who don't agree with everything i say
Significant other: an otaku girl ^-^
Orientation: Straight

Yay~  I updated my info~ 
Now I feel special~ XD


----------



## mumbles (Apr 2, 2010)

:O Oh hey another hyena.

What type of Hyena are you, BTW? Most people think of the Spotted Hyena when they think of hyenas, but the picture you use for your avatar looks like a striped one. I was just curious.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 2, 2010)

mumbles said:


> :O Oh hey another hyena.
> 
> What type of Hyena are you, BTW? Most people think of the Spotted Hyena when they think of hyenas, but the picture you use for your avatar looks like a striped one. I was just curious.


 yay there are more hyenas! 

and im a striped one.  thats why i have stripes listed in my markings ^_^


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

Since I'm too lazy to divide this up to comment on it, I'll just comment within the quotes.


Usarise said:


> Name: Usarise (pronounced Ooh-suh-rye-zuh) *Well I was close. I always pronounced it Yooh-suh-rye-zuh in my head.*
> Age: 15
> Sex: Male
> Species: Hyena
> ...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2010)

Uh, dude. That's an African Wild Dog in your avatar, not a hyena...


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Uh, dude. That's an African Wild Dog in your avatar, not a hyena...



What did you expect?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> What did you expect?


I forgot I was in the most retarded fandom. Sorry. :<


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I forgot I was in the most retarded fandom. Sorry. :<


 Yeah you dummy.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Uh, dude. That's an African Wild Dog in your avatar, not a hyena...


 it is a hyena though... >.> i got the pic off a nature site...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd love to see that robe someday...


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

You're a foot taller than meee D:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're a foot taller than meee D:


i know! ^_^ thats my real height btw


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know! ^_^ thats my real height btw


;^;


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it is a hyena though... >.> i got the pic off a nature site...


 
Nope. It's an african wild dog. A striped hyena looks like this- 

http://www.itsnature.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/striped_hyena.jpg
or this
http://www.predatorconservation.com/images/stripedhyena1.jpg



Sorreiii.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 16, 2010)

I feel so special~  I found my thread and updated it!


----------

